# aj's and lil grouper



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

it started off very ruff but ended p very nice and for the first trip of the year in my bay boat im pretty satisfied !! we cauht all the fish jigging. 

me and the 1st aj of the day . it finally slicked off and we got out and caught em al on m new torium 20. it just puled em right up










this was the 2nd aj of the day



















my bud keaton 2 perfect grouper and a nice aj for a bay boat !!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for the post! Keep'em coming and congrads gettin that bay out for some nice jiggin...I just got a Torium 30 and can't wait to see what it'll do with those reef donkeys.

Jimmy


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Hunter great job. Looks like yall had some great sea conditions out there. Welcome to the forum.

Rob


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome report and great pictures!!!!!

Welcome to the Forum amd we look forward to more great reports as spring gets here


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i must agree with the guys, those are some damn nice AJ's from a bay boat. i have a new trinidad 30 that i'd like to take out for some fun on those big boys. keep up the good work and i'll see you out there for some cobia madness!!:clap:clap


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum those are some nice AJ's.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job! What kind of boat is that you guys are in and many feet?Looks like a blazer! Had to be pretty far off shore....


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

GREAT job!!! Thanks for posting... and welcome!! :clap :letsdrink


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report and pic's. It didn't take you long to figure out the AJ's.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *fishhead0429 (2/24/2009)*looks like a seapro to me


Yeah It might be a little sea pro


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

Careful guys. it only takes once. Great post - AJ's are a blast!


----------



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

thank you guys and it is a 21 foot sea pro


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice!Cool pics


----------



## Captain Gator (Feb 25, 2009)

Good Morning ... new member here.... old fisherman... new member... I just moved my boat to Orange Beach and will start fishing out of there this year... I am wondering about Jigging... I have some jigs and have read a lot about it... I am wondering what colors are the best and where to go... I have a 26ft.. Cat... If anyone can give me some hints please feel free.. I have been a bottom fisherman for years and now I am expanding my horizons...  I also want to catch a Yellowfin and Wahoo this year... It is like learning all over... I can catch the bottom fish with no problems... Now I would like to learn to jig and troll...

It looks like with the bay boat you caught good weather and a place not to far off shore... 

Thanks for any help


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Schweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

Evan.


----------



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

we were using 5 oz williamson bentho jigs pink and silver and we just fished random vertical structure


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 22, 2009)

You must have had a blast!

Great pictures

I just need to wait till July to join in the fun!!!


----------

